

Photosynth 3D - wildpeaks
http://photosynth.net/preview

======
wildpeaks
Microsoft was showing the new version at Web3D 2014 a couple of hours ago:

[https://twitter.com/mattatheque/status/498537142386049025](https://twitter.com/mattatheque/status/498537142386049025)

